# CrossFire Sling



## war thunder (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello, I like the videos question about the bow sling. When in the stalk mode can you just bring up to shot or do you have to unhook it? If not that would be great for hunting and 3d. I may have to fine a way to get one!!:shade:


----------



## crossfiresling (Aug 17, 2009)

*shoot from the stalking position*

I am glad you like the videos. We are a small company and are trying hard to show all the problems you can solve with our sling. The videos seemed the best way to showcase the slings versatility. 

Probably the greatest advantage is to be able to quickly and quietly move from any carry position directly into a firing position. We demonstrate this on one of the instructional videos. These videos are on You tube and Bow tube and will be up on our web site as soon as we redesign the site.

We also include a complete insructional DVD with each purchase of a Crossfire Sling.


----------

